# Traxxas needs to drop Kyle Busch



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Anybody else disgusted seeing the Traxxas name on the side of the truck that deliberately slammed Ron Hornaday into the wall last night at Texas?

I'm glad Traxxas stepped up to the plate and sponsored motorsports in a big way, but couldn't they have signed with somebody who wasn't a jackass? That punk is going to kill somebody with his antics. 

If I were Traxxas, I would be embarrassed to be associated with him. Traxxas won't get a cent from me until they drop him. The kid needs to be taught a lesson. He isn't going to learn a thing until it hits him in the wallet.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree...Kyle needs to go...
HE is going to kill someone...


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i vote jimmy spencer coming out of retirement and "adjust" kyle the way he did his brother!!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Wish Ron would have caught the dinkweed in a dark corner last night and finish what Childress started!


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

NASCAR parked Kyle for the rest of the weekend at Texas, maybe that will get him to mellow out. 
It worked for Harvick back 2002.

P.S. I don't buy Traxxas products, so it doesn't matter to me who they choose to throw their money at.


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Name branding it is called, if you see the name you will relate to a item be it good or bad. only you see the name not the thing that put the name in your mind.because of this Traxxas has it's name on every channel out there.over and over again. its a win win for them, their name has not been seen that many times on television, sense Richard hit David on the last lap of the 500, in 1979. last time i read it was racing not a powder puff.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I was surprised that during "Inside NASCAR" Brad Daureghty (SP) or Michael Waltrip weren't throwing out comments like "We love M&M's,Traxxas,Interstate batteries and Z-line." with the economy and sponsor dollars at a premium right now it wouldn't take much to snag a good sponsor from Kyle's team. 

Just look at this incident,it has caused M&M's to be taken off the cup car for the last 2 races of this season (replaced for those 2 races with Interstate Batteries) and Z-line wants to take him out of the Nationwide car and put Hamlin in it for a race. 

I gues it just depends on what the sponsor's image or consumer's are as to what the effect is.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Those Traxxas trucks are awesome for bashing...


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

Why should they fire him,? Most of the people driving a Traxxas truck drive just like him hitting everyone and everything that's around them and by the way Hornady started it by driving like an ass and wrecking both of them Kyle just finished them both off. If NASCAR had and integrity or BALLS for that matter they would sit Hornady this week for driving like an ASS.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

bulitbill said:


> Why should they fire him,? Most of the people driving a Traxxas truck drive just like him hitting everyone and everything that's around them and by the way Hornady started it by driving like an ass and wrecking both of them Kyle just finished them both off. If NASCAR had and integrity or BALLS for that matter they would sit Hornady this week for driving like an ASS.


There is a HUGE difference between driving like an ass and causing an ACCIDENT and stuffing someone into the wall INTENTIONALLY. After Hornady hit Kyle, both trucks could have continued racing. What Kyle did is like giving someone the electric chair for jay walking. Kyle needs to chill out and pull his head out of his backside. Ron did nothing wrong, PERIOD!!!!


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

I see the initial accident like this---While Hornaday could have backed out and let Kyle go he was ahead and Kyle was attemting the pass and the air turbulence from the lap car on the inside and Kyle on the outside made Hornaday squirlly(sp?)and caused Hornaday to "climb the hill" to catch the truck and Kyle was there.

To me Kyle had the same attitude in that race as Greg Biffle has in the Cup chase---you have stuff to lose and I don't so I'm coming through one way or the other so if you don't want wrecked get move over and let me go without fighting for your position. They want all give from the championship contenders and no take and they want all take and no give for themselves. You can race hard and not take someone out.

Later,

Mark

BTW---Crystal ball time---I see some dumb a-- (Biffle,Montoya etc...)wrecking the 14 or the 99 before the season ends.


----------

